# Help me !!



## LaQuita (May 1, 2014)

I am starting a business a Freelance Artist! I really need help with a name and Logo for my business cards, t.shirts, logo, flyers, etc. I don't really like my real name. I hate my parents even decided on the name "LaQuita" it's sooooooo not me lol!


----------



## mosha010 (May 1, 2014)

Lol.  Think about how you really feel inside, what name would make you feel empowered, strong, what speaks about you and about what you are.


----------



## mosha010 (May 1, 2014)

Give us some ideas to work with. This sounds fun! I love entrepeneurship!


----------

